# Smart purchases for puppy



## weezeyb (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi everyone. I will be bringing home my cockapoo puppy in 11 days. She will be 8 weeks 2 days old. Right now at 6 1/2 weeks she is 3 lbs 4 oz. I want to buy an everyday collar for tags, a harness, and a leash. 

I want to buy good quality items that are highly reviewed, but I also don't want to waste money on items that she will outgrow in a few weeks. Is it a mistake to skimp on the quality of these items during the puppy stage while she is still growing in order to save some money? I'm expecting her to be up to 25 pounds full grown. 

Thoughts and opinions welcomed.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't get anything too expensive. They grow so fast. Leashes are bound to be chewed on too. I would wait till she's full grown before buying the really nice things.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Like barb says definitely nothing too expensive, sid has already got hold of his harnesses partly our fault for leaving them lying around,but he is 11 months old the first one he almost grew out of before chewing it. I then made the fatal mistake of buying an expensive one hoping it would last,but we are now on harness number 4 and hopefully the last one for a while


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup, Barb and Nicola are right, shop at the discount store until pup has grown up. The exceptions would be dishes, a good crate, and a carrier (if you are using one).


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Are you in the US? I bought a collar on clearance at Petco for $2.99 that is xs for a puppy - it's not the nicest but it's cute and will hold up well. Perhaps check the clearance section of your local pet retailer.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I got my collars and leashes here but i think the most important thing is quality and getting the right size.


----------



## weezeyb (Feb 15, 2016)

Okay thanks. I didn't even think about the collar getting chewed on, so that is even more reason to look for bargains right now. Thanks for the petco clearance bin tip; I'm in the US and have a store in town.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I got a lot of my 'puppy' stuff as hand me downs from my brother's dog; perhaps check friends/coworkers and online for anyone who would be willing to part with some outgrown items.

Critical size items that you will need to get is a harness and a leash; they don't have to be expensive but you'll need them when you take the puppy out for potty otherwise you have very little control of the dog unless you have a fenced area; not that your puppy is going to run off, or you can't catch them... But it will be needed once they transfer to 'explore' mode after a few days/week.

Also be sure to get puppy items that aren't based on size such as floor cleaner (I recommend Nature's Miracle), a few toys, food dishes and treats (as much 'puppy' stuff as possible as adult things are often too big for your puppy).

If you go a specialty pet store and say 'I'm getting a puppy, what do I need' they will guid you.


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Weezey,
We've had our pup for a week and a half so not very experienced but I would say go for a harness and not a collar. We bought a collar and Daisy just wanted to bite the lead but got herself so hyper, she was leaping up and practically hanging herself, plus it pulls so much on their little necks. She's got a little harness now and although she still wnats to chew her lead, at least her neck is safe.
We just bought cheap "puppy size" ones from Pet Hut as we can see she'll soon be needing a bigger one.
Good luck with your little pup!

Laura


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a new theory about the quality of stuff, brought on by a box of grungy but high quality collars that I can't bear to throw out from dogs dating back a long, long, long time. If you get the best you'll never have need to replace them. If you get cheap you can shop often, change colours and styles and always have your dog looking fresh. Plus you won't want to throttle the dog when he chews through yet another lead.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

You get a harness so you can walk your dog 

You get a collar to hang your dog ID off of

Do not use the coller to walk the dog because you will hurt her neck overtime, especially at the puppy stage when bones and muscles are still growing!


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Ebay has great second hand bargains too, like dog coats, and the crates are cheaper on there too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> You get a harness so you can walk your dog
> 
> You get a collar to hang your dog ID off of
> 
> Do not use the coller to walk the dog because you will hurt her neck overtime, especially at the puppy stage when bones and muscles are still growing!


I have to say that I feel quite strongly that a dog should be taught to walk on a loose lead from the get go - I have never used a harness, apart from to attach a safety belt to.
I am not against harnesses, but I am very much for teaching dogs to walk nicely on a lead ... says me who has a dog who insists on behaving like a yo yo


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't have my puppy yet but I will say that I shopped when items were on sale and/or if I cant promotion codes and coupons. I did most shopping online at discount stores like 1800 pet supplies.


----------

